
Science in America – Neil DeGrasse Tyson - glitcher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MqTOEospfo
======
glitcher
The history of science is also the history of human resistance to change in
conflict with science. So are we really seeing anything new with respect to
human beliefs conflicting with modern science? Or are we simply experiencing
the same challenges with a new face due to how technology has helped us
transmit and share ideas so quickly and easily?

